

Ask HN: How to get my first 100 signups? - adzeds

I have just launched a new membership site and was wondering what advice people have for getting my first 100 signups on board?<p><i></i>Site URL posted in comment below<i></i>
======
euroclydon
Sounds like a saturated space, but folks are always interested in quality,
free, sports commentary and journalism.

Presumably your betting tips are based on some competent insight which is not
universally available. Write about that.

If your writing is good, you can find an outlet for it, like a message board
site. So, start writing frequent, quality posts, with in-depth information,
based on your research.

In this way, you'll gain a reputation. People will follow you on Twitter. Then
you'll just need a reference to this web site in your signature.

~~~
adzeds
Thanks. I have always enjoyed writing and feel like this could be a good
avenue.

Would you recommend that I write as a guest on larger sites, or run my own
blog?

~~~
euroclydon
Don't run your own blog. At least not for a while. The chance you'll rank in
football search result is low.

Here's an example of someone who's reputation you might aspire towards:

[http://www.thephins.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2222314](http://www.thephins.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2222314)

I read everything he says on this Miami Dolphins (American) football forum.
But he also write professionally for some website, and he's a member of the
premium section of the blog, where, I hear, there is some great
info/discussions.

Here's an example of one of his more in depth posts:

[http://www.thephins.com/forums/showthread.php?83531-QB-
Rakee...](http://www.thephins.com/forums/showthread.php?83531-QB-Rakeem-Cato-
Marshall-\(Class-2015\))

The site doesn't let me search by popularity, or I'd be able to find you more
examples.

~~~
adzeds
Thanks for the great examples.

I am going to make this a key part of my strategy!

------
jstanley
If your algorithm is really better at predicting outcomes than bookmakers are
(which it must be, if you are winning money from bookmakers), then you should
be selling this to bookmakers instead of punters. I suspect you would be able
to make a lot more money that way.

That's all assuming it works, of course.

~~~
DanBC
A lot of betting in England is now betting exchanges, so it's not punter
against bookmaker but punter against punter.

This is risky betting because there are information asymmetries that can be
exploited. For example, there are some time delays in results being broadcast.
Someone at the track / pitch can place / accept bets in the few seconds before
information about an event is broadcast; and betting exchanges appear to be
driving some corrupt behaviours in sports.

------
contergan
Advertising or simply posting in betting / gambling / sports related forums
and online communities would probably be a good start. Offer discounts or
coupon codes, people love that kind of stuff.

~~~
adzeds
Nice. Might start hunting for 5-6 to start interacting with!

------
bopf
Try to post on producthunt.com - you need to know someone who can submit it
there for you though. If you make it onto the product hunt page, you will get
much more than just 100 signups. There are loads of posts out there talking
about how to get listed on product hunt.

~~~
adzeds
I will investigate.

Thanks for the heads up.

------
gregthompsonjr
Go to a sports bar. Offer to buy beer (should not be very expensive) for those
who get one other member to sign up with them. Pay for 50 beers, get 100
members. Plus, you might get feedback related to the site instantly (in
person). That's hustling, in my opinion.

~~~
adzeds
Nice idea... This is something that I might try...

Is there an online version of this sort of thing? Like a service that lets you
offer free access codes to people who refer 2+ other people?

~~~
gregthompsonjr
No (well, probably), but there's you going to the bar yourself and watching
them sign up, then paying for the cheap beer (hopefully ~$1 beer). Personal
interaction will probably be a lot better for understanding your potential
user base, too. I certainly don't feel close to the CEO/founders of "Claim
It!" even though sign-ups have been incentivized with goods (like the beer I
suggested buying at the bar). This is client acquisition and research and
should be treated as such -- utilizing some super-abstract such as an app (as
you asked for).

------
adzeds
My site:
[https://profootballbettingtips.com](https://profootballbettingtips.com)

~~~
adzeds
If you want to join, use code hackernews for a 50% discount!

------
adzeds
Anyone have any tips or tricks I can use to get potential leads onto my site?

------
carrotleads
Hustle like crazy.. People talk about it but rarely do it...

~~~
adzeds
When you say hustle, what does that actually mean in terms of actions?

Just go out and interact with people?

~~~
carrotleads
You are solving a problem? Talk to your target market either face to face or
in forums..

find out if they have this problem and if so suggest your solution...

~~~
adzeds
Ah cool.

Thanks will give that a go.. Currently sourcing the best places to interact
with people!

